

New features in C# 4.0 - snprbob86
http://code.msdn.microsoft.com/Project/Download/FileDownload.aspx?ProjectName=csharpfuture&DownloadId=3550

======
snprbob86
Sorry about the doc link.

Seeing as C# and Python are my two favorite languages, I'm glad to see C#
gaining some of my favorite Python features.

The variance things are totally awesome. Eric Lippart's blog has some more
information on covariance and contravariance with respect to C#:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/tags/Covariance+an...](http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/tags/Covariance+and+Contravariance/default.aspx)

Dynamic typing when you need it, more powerful and flexible static typing when
you don't. Sounds good to me :-)

------
ScottWhigham
I'm not ready lol. I need more time with all the bag of tricks thrown at me in
VS2008!

